# Found: Oar on CO above Radium



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

bump for karma

SH


----------



## bigwatertoby (Nov 8, 2008)

I saw an oar rig flip in Needles Eye on the 29th. We grabbed a bunch of thier gear and another party caught thier boat way down stream. The grounds keeper at El Rancho had spoken with them and was collecting gear as groups took out. You might call El Rancho and see if they have a contact #. 970-653-4431.


----------



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

bigwatertoby said:


> I saw an oar rig flip in Needles Eye on the 29th. We grabbed a bunch of thier gear and another party caught thier boat way down stream. The grounds keeper at El Rancho had spoken with them and was collecting gear as groups took out. You might call El Rancho and see if they have a contact #. 970-653-4431.


checked with Rancho del Rio when we took out, must have talked to the wrong guy!, Thanks!

SH


----------



## Jackie IK (Aug 4, 2009)

Spade Hackle said:


> Let me know if you can identify the oar, found Saturday, May 30, 2009 just below the cabin campground above Radium. Hope it's owner is out here!
> 
> Spade Hackle


We lost a red 9ft Carlisle Oar early in the season on the UC and haven't seen it since. Mark Is it it? (970) 262-6401


----------



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

Jackie IK said:


> We lost a red 9ft Carlisle Oar early in the season on the UC and haven't seen it since. Mark Is it it? (970) 262-6401


Sorry Jackie, that's not it, It is still an orphan looking for its family.

Spade Hackle


----------

